

Show HN: Text from Outlook using Google - Navarr
https://www.gvoms.com/

======
Navarr
Unfortunately I'm having plenty of problems getting this to work as opposed to
when I originally hacked everything together. Google has been upping their
security so now things like
[http://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&p...](http://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&p=grandcentral&ctx=ch_LoginVerification&answer=1281737)
prevent it from working, along with dual factor authentication - and Google
Voice is, of course, still missing an API.

------
stephengillie
Sorry, but I'm not interested in putting my GV creds into a website I haven't
seen before and trust it to configure my Outlook.

~~~
Navarr
I guess that's the /other/ issue with a lack of an API. If you know a secure
way of getting credentials please advise. All the source is open, and it
literally comes in and goes out. Nothing logged etc.

